#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Inserting multiple customised date in the body with =Now()-1 etc function

## Juzenzi

Hello

I'm trying to insert multiple customised date in the body of letter in outlook (2007)

Basically trying to build something like the following

....
Dear Mr A

This file is for date ("=NOW()-1") and ("NOW()-2")

regards


Can anyone share some wisdom whether this is possible or know how to do this in outlook?

Thanks !

----------

